# Five Ten Schuhe in Freiburg



## Deleted 114060 (18. September 2009)

welcher Shop hat die auf Lager ?


----------



## Triple F (19. September 2009)

Probier's mal im Dynamo (Erwinstr. / Wiehre).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (21. September 2009)

der Hotbike in Waldkirch hatte mal n paar, könnten aber auch schon weg sein


----------



## Bigfoot13 (27. September 2009)

Radikal (Freiburg) wollte Five Ten Schuhe ins Programm aufnehmen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die schon auf Lager sind.


----------



## Oberrieder (6. Oktober 2009)

.!


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2009)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Geh lieber nicht in Radikal. Scheis Laden! Nie wieder Radikal!...unfreundlich und unkompetent



Solche Äußerungen sind erstens total daneben und können zweitens sogar für das Forum bzw. die Betreiber richtig ungangenehm sein also lass es bitte. Wenn du Kritik an einem Laden hast kannst du die natürlich sachlich bringen aber so besser nicht.


----------



## soprano (7. Oktober 2009)

Recht hat er leider


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2009)

Das mag ja sein aber in dieser Form geht es schnell in Richtung Rufschädigung und das kann teuer werden.


----------



## Deleted 114060 (8. Oktober 2009)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Geh lieber nicht in Radikal. Scheis Laden! Nie wieder Radikal!...unfreundlich und unkompetent



Für Beratungsklau reicht mir das


----------



## deathmetalex (8. Oktober 2009)

wie seid den ihr drauf
:kotz:


----------



## DaGore (9. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLEzBL7l39I"]YouTube - Gorez training by  www.laufundrad-guth.de aus Freiburg[/ame]

fahre die selber auch und muss sagen das es die mit Abstand besten Schuhe sind die ich je hatte. Die Sohle ist der Hammer!! 1000% Grip

Die gibt es übrigens beim Lauf Rad und Guth!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (10. Oktober 2009)

Dein Können in Ehren....zieh jedoch bitte, wenn Du hier öffentlich ein Vid postest, zumindest den Helm auf. Schauen hier doch auch Kiddies rein und da sollten wir ein Vorbild sein. Meinst Du nicht ;-)

Grüße Marc


----------



## Oberrieder (3. November 2009)

Ja gut, war blöd von mir so überzureagieren! 

Sorry


----------



## DaGore (4. November 2009)

Nen Helm muss ich mir auf jeden Fall besorgen!


----------



## let_it_rock (25. Februar 2010)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Geh lieber nicht in Radikal. Scheis Laden! Nie wieder Radikal!...unfreundlich und unkompetent



spast 


ähm radikal ist top 
ja die haben jetzt fiveten schuhe aber auch LAUF&RADF hat welche


----------



## F.I.N. (3. März 2010)

also ich kann das RADIKAL auch nur empfehlen !! die müssten laut newsletter auch die schuhe haben

sehr nett und die haben mir schon echt oft sachen nebenher repariert, auch ohne termin 

ich mag den laden sehr.

vor einiger zeit hat mein hinterbau etwas gewackelt, aber man konnte kaum an die schrauben ran, da die kurbel/kettenblätter im weg waren. und ich wollte umbedingt fahren, war verabredet und hatte keine zeit extra heim zum basteln

der moritz war so lieb und hat mir einfach schnell die kurbel ausgebaut, den hinterbau festgemacht und dann wieder kurbel dran! alles für umme 

ich gehe da sehr gern hin.


----------



## h-walk (3. März 2010)

In Lörrach beim Axel gibt's die auch...

Greez
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (10. März 2010)

Radikal in freiburg haben jetzt eine ganze menge. auch verschiedene modelle


----------

